

Mt. Gox announces they actually still possess 200,000 BTC  - Andrew_Quentin
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/20x0ww/mtgox_announces_they_actually_still_owned_200000/

======
killerpopiller
in ten years we will remember those bizarre early bitcoin days where casual
nerds become daytrader and exchanges defrauded, got robbed, got their assets
frozen, file for bankruptcy and find millions under their sofa. All in 3
months.

It wouldn't surprise me if Mt.Gox will be a strong brand in the years to come.
Nothing surprises me anymore with bitcoin.

